
Old Spice Sales Double With YouTube Campaign - bpuvanathasan
http://mashable.com/2010/07/27/old-spice-sales/?utm_source=feedburner
======
hartror
So who here purchased Old Spice or had it purchased for them (which was the
original aim of the campaign by all accounts) post Old Spice Guy? I know I've
considered checking it out but my aftershave purchase cycle is pretty long
(years?).

~~~
thwarted
The Old Spice brand is on more than just aftershave. The real question is how
much more brand awareness did Old Spice acquire because of this campaign, and
how much did this campaign change the brand image from "something you remember
your dad using" to "something that you'd consider buying for yourself."

